# How to Become...



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

A Modern Foreign Language Teacher?

Which degree's at Uni etc..

xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

My DH's a career's advisor, I'll ask, and PM you.  He's at the cinema now so might be tomorrow.

C
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Claire


----------



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Hi Saila,

Do you want to teach primary or secondary?  Primary have specific courses, whereas for secondary there are a number of possible routes (both DH and I are secondary teachers.)  For secondary you can do any BA/BSc degree course - it helps enormously if it's linked to the subject you plan to teach!  After that, you could follow a PGCE one-year course, with placements at uni and in schools, or follow a GTP course, which is based primarily in school, with release to attend uni.  I think the GTP programme is paid, but the PGCE isn't!

HTH! 

D


----------

